
Thelaptoplist.com – Laptop Finder Quiz, Reviews and Compare Laptop - arifulhb
https://www.thelaptoplist.com/laptop-finder/
======
ColanR
Couple thoughts: needs a "don't care" option for some of the sections, like
screen size. Also, it might be useful to include used laptops.

~~~
arifulhb
Thanks for the suggestion about the "Don't care" option. I had the initial
plan for used laptops or laptop market place, but I am single developers
working on this at night or weekend. I guess it will take a few time as I have
other features in the pipeline.

Thanks for your encourage.

------
abendy
Can you make "Budget" multi-select checkboxes instead of radio buttons?

------
onyva
Amazon needs to die not affiliated. Would be great to see something like this
based on data from OEMs other than Dell Acer HP and Lenovo.

~~~
arifulhb
Yap, I won't be dependent on Amazon. This feature is on the way. I hope in
couple of weeks I can deploy these multiple vendor options.

Thanks.

------
dmitrygr
How can it claim to choose a laptop "For Programming" and not even offer an
option for ram size?

~~~
arifulhb
That is coming in the "Advanced Search" feature which is under development.
But good to see that you mentioned it. You made me more confident about the
feature. Thanks.

------
hersko
There should be an option for weight.

~~~
arifulhb
I didn't think about weight, but let's see in the future. Thanks.

